# Wago 750-880 maximale Anzahl Baugruppen Anzahl



## SdoubleU (19 Januar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,
folgende Frage kreist in meinem Kopf: Wie viele Baugruppen kann ich an einen Controller 750-880 maximal anschließen?
Außerdem wenn ich einen 8 Kanal Digitalausgangsklemme mit 0,5A nehme, kann ich dann mit jedem Ausgang 0,5A schalten oder kann die ganze Baugruppe max. 0,5A?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 Januar 2015)

Die max Anzahl kann ich dir gerade auch nicht sagen. Sind aber schon einige. Du kannst jeden Kanal mit 0,5A belasten. ABER achte auf genug Power ! Heißt wenn du vorher schon genug Strom weg zieht nutzt du besser vor der Karte eine Einspeisebaugruppe.


----------



## SdoubleU (19 Januar 2015)

Was muss ich denn unter Einspeise Baugruppe verstehen?


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2015)

Www.wago.de/redirect_doku/index.html

750 - Systemklemmen

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wu Fu (20 Januar 2015)

Ich glaube mich an foglendes zu erinnern.
64 Klemmen pro Controller.
Duch  Klemmbusverlängerung geht auch noch mehr, ob das aber sinnvoll ist, sei mal dahingestellt.
Wichtig ist die Grenze durch die Stromaufnahme, wie oben beschrieben gibts hierzu Klemmen die man evtl dazwischen bauen muss.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (20 Januar 2015)

Das ist eine Klemme welche deine Nachfolgenden Baugruppen mit "neuer" Spannung versorgt. Sei es weil du bestimmte Stromkreise haben muss/möchtest oder weil du eben über die (glaube es waren) 8A kommst.


----------



## SdoubleU (20 Januar 2015)

AHHHH OK. D.h. Z.B. Aufbau von links nach rechts
1. Netzteil WAGO (aus dem Starterkit)
2. Controller
3. Systemklemme (Speisung aus 10A Netzteil)
4. 16 Kanal DO (16 x Relais mit 0,5A =8A)
5. Systemklemme (Speisung aus weiter 10A Netzteil)
6. 16 Kanal DO (16 x Relais mit 0,5A =8A)


usw.

Habe ich das dann richtig verstanden?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (20 Januar 2015)

So sieht es aus. Wobei an deinem Controller ja der erste Anschluss direkt dran ist.


----------



## fraggle-m (20 Januar 2015)

Was hast Du denn für Relais die 0,5A ziehen ?


----------

